# Submit Your Bug Report/Feature Request To Adobe



## Ian Farlow (Oct 13, 2008)

Found a bug in Lightroom? Want to request a new feature? Let Adobe know! You can send Adobe a message by following this link:

Official Adobe Bug Report/Feature Request

Also available through the link in the Menu bar above.


----------

